# johnnys famous tape



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

That stuff "fragile" lol its famous here mum says more cleaning stuff when postman comes haha

bl;oody sticky too!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

WTF are you on?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I think he's been sniffing the Wheel Brightner again! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

:speechles


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ECC said:


> I think he's been sniffing the Wheel Brightner again! :lol:


Wonder Wheels is better  :lol:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

this stuff lol


----------

